# The best soothing mask EVER!



## Esperanza (Mar 6, 2008)

I just wanted to share that product with you, those who suffer from dryness, irritation, skin tightness or redness *MUST *check this mask out!
I'm using it since years now and my skin have never been so soft and moisturized. It's full of Avene thermal spring water and helps soothes the skin, it is sooo nourishing and it's just a pleasure to use 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Here the precious: Eau Thermale Avene (I hope the link will work, it's called Soothing Moisture Mask).

As I'm ill since last friday, my skin is all red & dry around my nose, cheeks and eyes so I'm going to have a good bath now and put this awesome mask right now! 

Does anyone already use it? What do you guys think of it?


----------



## Esperanza (Mar 6, 2008)

No one use this? Or other Avene stuff?


----------



## user79 (Mar 6, 2008)

I can't find that exact product on their website...it takes me to the main page...Is this it?

Eau Thermale Avene - Soothing moisture mask


----------



## Esperanza (Mar 6, 2008)

Yep this is the one! True, the link was the one to the main page sorry! 
Avène - Soothing moisturizing mask this is the print page but if you click on the CANCEL button, you will see the whole description, with properties etc...


----------



## msmack (Mar 6, 2008)

I love Avene! I use the Thermal Water and Cold Cream Cleanser... I must try this out!


----------



## Esperanza (Mar 7, 2008)

Yeah you def have to try it. I think this is the best moisturizing mask I ever use so far. And I tried a great number of it!


----------



## msmack (Mar 9, 2008)

I tried to get a sample of it at london drugs. It retails for $25 CDN! They are getting more samples in next week and they are going to call me and let me know. I did however get a sample of the scrub, which is great! I really do love Avene...!


----------



## Esperanza (Mar 9, 2008)

Yeah, the scrub is also really good, it's very gentle and really efficient on sensitive skins. Although I really like it, I've been using a new one lately that I discovered in England, the Apricot scrub from St Yves.


----------



## msmack (Mar 10, 2008)

ROC has a really nice gentle scrub too...I forget what it's called ... it's wonderful (but expensive!)!! I generally use baking soda as a scrub... it's the most gentle... you can mix it with whatever you want... I just add a bit to my cleanser and away I go scrubbin'!


----------

